# Christine



## Trekkriffic

*Christine--- FINISHED PICS!!!*

Taking a break from the usual sci-fi/trek oriented subjects to build this:

Box Top by trekriffic, on Flickr

Picked her up at my local _Michaels_ for half off with one of their coupons. She's been sitting up on the shelf scaring the crap out of the other models for awhile now so I thought it was time to show her some love...

More box art:


























You get several bags of parts molded in red, chrome, and clear. Tires are molded in vinyl and inserts are included for white sidewalls. A decal sheet is included with decals for the license plates and several different iterations of the name "Christine" for making your own customized version of this iconic, demonic vehicle:










First off, I removed the red molded parts from their bags and soaked them in a bath of liquid dishwashing soap and warm water to rid them of any residual mold release:










I know... exciting.

More to come...


----------



## DCH10664

I absolutely love this car :thumbsup: I have a couple of the die cast versions. And the bigger one even has light up head lights,....very cool.
The real car is so unique. And that's why this model is a little bit of a disappointment. The 1958 Plymouth Fury was the only year they came out with the 350 Golden Commando engine. It was (as seen in the movie) equipped with two four barrel carbs. And was the first mopar big block engine.

Usually a detail like this wouldn't bother me so much. But since the engine, or to be more exact, the twin carb air cleaners were such an important point in the movie. I thought that AMT would have went to the trouble to make the engine correct on this model.

If you remember, after Arnie found the car smashed up by vandals. It was the air cleaner on one of the carbs that first fixed itself. And this was the point where Christine revealed her powers to Arnie.

But with all the nit-picking aside :tongue: I'm looking forward to seeing this build. You done such a great job with the Mach 5. So I'm waiting to see how this one turns out.


----------



## Trekkriffic

After drying the parts off it was time for priming...

I used Testors enamel grey primer. I plan to paint this beautiful beastie using enamels as opposed to the lacquers I've been using a lot of lately. For one thing, the cost of Tamiya lacquer spray cans has been eating up my modelling budget like crazy so anytime I can get away with using smaller Testors or Model Master paint bottles and the airbrush the better. It will be a good way for me to try out my new Neo for Iwata airbrush too:



















Front bench seat. There is some nice raised detailing:










While the primer dries I whipped out the instructions. Steps 1A-1C deal with engine assembly: 










Hmmmmm.... I think I'll add some wiring to the spark plugs, solenoid, etc. If anybody has any pics of their models with a similar type of engine with wiring added please feel free to share the photos with me. I'm not as familiar with car engines (at least in models) so I could use whatever help or advice you guys can provide.


----------



## aussiecylon

Looking forward to this build thread. Been thinking of buying this kit for a long time, just never got around to it. I've seen some guy on the internet who built this as the car was in the overgrown yard, complete with rust and dents etc...looked good.


----------



## Trekkriffic

aussiecylon said:


> I've seen some guy on the internet who built this as the car was in the overgrown yard, complete with rust and dents etc...looked good.


Like this one? 










I've seen a few junkyard diorama's around the net in my time but I always thought this was one of the better ones with Christine.


----------



## Richard Baker

Trekkriffic said:


> Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a few junkyard diorama's around the net in my time but I always thought this was one of the better ones with Christine.


Love that!

Funny story- I was having an alarm system installed in my car when the movie came out- I watched it the film and bought the book. The shop where the work was being done had the showroom filled with a restored car- the Chrysler version of Christine- it was even painted bright red. I sat in the showroom reading the book and this car was staring at me from five feet away. A family came in later to have a stereo installed and their young some was running around this car- I wanted to warn them about getting too close- _don't you know what this thing could do???
_


----------



## Trekkriffic

DCH10664 said:


> I absolutely love this car :thumbsup: I have a couple of the die cast versions. And the bigger one even has light up head lights,....very cool.
> The real car is so unique. And that's why this model is a little bit of a disappointment. The 1958 Plymouth Fury was the only year they came out with the 350 Golden Commando engine. It was (as seen in the movie) equipped with two four barrel carbs. And was the first mopar big block engine.
> 
> Usually a detail like this wouldn't bother me so much. But since the engine, or to be more exact, the twin carb air cleaners were such an important point in the movie. I thought that AMT would have went to the trouble to make the engine correct on this model.
> 
> If you remember, after Arnie found the car smashed up by vandals. It was the air cleaner on one of the carbs that first fixed itself. And this was the point where Christine revealed her powers to Arnie.
> 
> But with all the nit-picking aside :tongue: I'm looking forward to seeing this build. You done such a great job with the Mach 5. So I'm waiting to see how this one turns out.


You know DCH, I hate to disappoint my thread followers so... I've decided to address the inaccuracy of the model's engine by adding dual carb air cleaners. I found these on Hobbylinc.com and placed an order:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/detail-mas...el-vehicle-accessory-kit-1:24-1:25-scale-3250

I've also saved some photos I found on the internet of the dual quad Golden Commando 350 to help me with some of the hoses and wiring locations.


----------



## DCH10664

You need not worry. I've been following your builds for some time now. And have never seen one that was a disappointment in any way. In fact I am generally amazed at the finished model. And I seem to learn a little something from each build. Since you are always kind enough, and take the time, to explain just how you do certain steps.
So I really appreciate you sharing your builds with us all.


----------



## robiwon

Watching your build closely. I have the original issue of this kit before they reboxed it as Christine. Lots of baremetal foil needed for this one!


----------



## Trekkriffic

DCH10664 said:


> You need not worry. I've been following your builds for some time now. And have never seen one that was a disappointment in any way. In fact I am generally amazed at the finished model. And I seem to learn a little something from each build. Since you are always kind enough, and take the time, to explain just how you do certain steps.
> So I really appreciate you sharing your builds with us all.


Thank you for the kind words sir. Anymore, I find I get just as much enjoyment sharing my build progress with you guys as I do sharing the finished pics. And it's really a two-way street-I've gotten some great input from my fellow modellers that have helped me make my builds better than they would have been otherwise. 

Anyway, back to the build, I found out about an outfit called The Model Car Garage that makes PE sets for model cars. They have one in 1/25 scale for the 1958 Belvedere, which is very similar to the Fury in appearance. The set also includes scripts for the Fury: 

http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=351&idcategory=0

So I'm seriously thinking of getting this set which would bring my accessory parts investment in this model to around 30 bucks which is more than double what I paid for the kit. Hmmmmm..... decisions, decisions... anybody have any opinions? Am I getting carried away with the PE?


----------



## aussiecylon

It all depends on how you want the car to look when completed. In my opinion, PE really does make a world of difference to the model. If your budget allows, go for it.


----------



## -Hemi-

-honestly................ "Christine" IS a '58 Plymouth, BELVEDERE........... NOT a "Fury"...... body-lines are slightly different, but the movie car was "de-badged" meaning......"BELVEDERE" removed.... NO badging re-added, to then call the car a "Fury" for name sake in the book.....

Meaning, the PE parts would be correct, I say if your able...... GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## -Hemi-

Trekkriffic said:


> While the primer dries I whipped out the instructions. Steps 1A-1C deal with engine assembly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.... I think I'll add some wiring to the spark plugs, solenoid, etc. If anybody has any pics of their models with a similar type of engine with wiring added please feel free to share the photos with me. I'm not as familiar with car engines (at least in models) so I could use whatever help or advice you guys can provide.


This engine would have been a Mopar 350 OR 361, BIG BLOCK.....Not to be confused with the 350 by GM!










THIS ---^ 

Mopar "350"..... This is what this car "SHOULD" have for a motor......










THIS---^

Is what the instructions look to show what the model has..... This be a Mopar 361, of the same year of car '58.

Difference being....... the 350 was a Mopar "B" Big Block......FIRST Big Block Wedge......The 361, being ALSO a Mopar "B" Big Block Wedge..... BUT, the 361 was merely a bored out 350!!!!!! These 2 engines, set the stage for what we know today as the 383 Mopar "Commando", then in the early to mid 70's became the Mopar 400 "B" motor Big Block.

Any questions feel feel free to ask me or send me a pm concerning, I'll help the best I can!!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic

aussiecylon, Hemi,

Regarding the photo-etch, the main thing I was thinking of using was the Fury "badge" on the tail fins but in looking at stills from the movie the car does not appear to have any badges at all so I probably will forego the PE. As far the engine type, in the scene where the car repairs itself in the garage, the engine shown has two air cleaners so mine will as well. Perhaps not real world accurate but I've opted to go with screen accuracy which would seem to be the 350 GM engine. Thanks for your input.


----------



## -Hemi-

es, that would be correct.... BOTH your "badging" comment, as well as the dual air cleaner statement, HOWEVER your wrong to use a GM 350......... the GM 350 is in-fact a small block, your model kit, came with the RIGHT motor!!!!! Only needing intake details to have dual Carter carburetors.....

The Plymouth 350, this car has would be a BIG BLOCK "Mopar".....

Adding a GM 350 would be WRONG, even by following the movie!!!!!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic

-Hemi- said:


> es, that would be correct.... BOTH your "badging" comment, as well as the dual air cleaner statement, HOWEVER your wrong to use a GM 350......... the GM 350 is in-fact a small block, your model kit, came with the RIGHT motor!!!!! Only needing intake details to have dual Carter carburetors.....
> 
> The Plymouth 350, this car has would be a BIG BLOCK "Mopar".....
> 
> Adding a GM 350 would be WRONG, even by following the movie!!!!!!!


Excellent information. You seem to be a real expert on the subject of engines which is very helpful. Thank you Hemi for sharing your knowledge with me (and all of us actually). It's nice to know the kit has the right engine just not the correct number of air intakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon

Cool info to know. Trek, you still airbrushing this? What brand/color are you going to use, have you decided? Once I get mine on the bench, I'll probaly use Tamiya though. Good paint helps a sucky painter!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Hi robiwon,
I don't have any Toreador Red paint but from what I can tell from movie stills, the car appears to have a slight orange red tint in daylight so Italian Red should be pretty close. Of course, at night and in dimmer light the red appears darker which only makes sense. The model has been undercoated with Testors gloss black enamel over which I will airbrush Italian Red. So the black underneath should give it a slightly darker tone in dim light while still having the orangy-red tone in brighter light which I think will match what was seen on screen fairly closely.
If anyone has any comments or suggestions please share them now as I am not committed to this plan yet and will entertain suggestions from the membership.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Photos from the last several days. Not much progress and I'm worried if I go too slow Chrstine will build herself...:jest:

Here's the engine block from some days ago. I'll need to do some cosmetic surgery on the top (it's not glued on yet) to accommodate the dual air cleaners I ordered on Friday:










Lenny is bored and wishes I'd get a move on:










Stills from the movie confirmed no Belvedere lettering on the rear fins (or Fury for that matter) so I sanded them off. I didn't realize this until I'd primed the car body of course:










After spraying with Testors grey primer I masked off the areas that would be painted white-the side trim and the roof:









This included the underside of the roof too:









The car got an airbrushing with Testors gloss black:










One thing that bothered me about this kit was the lack of any hinges for the front hood. Since I intend to take photos of the car with the hood up I decided to make my own using Evergreen tubing. The tubing was cut about 3/16" wide then sliced in half; two sections of piano wire were cut to make the hinge pins. The pins were glued to the brackets using Plastic Surgery:


----------



## Trekkriffic

I gave the underside of the hood and the hinge brackets a preliminary brushing with Model Master Italian Red:










The rear wall of the engine compartment was glued in position after painting. I had to file some slots in it at the top corners for the brackets to slide thru. I'm glad to say the hinge brackets work really well :










Here you can see the retaining brackets I made from Evergreen strips heated and bent to form an L shape and glued on either side of the hinge pins to the back of the engine firewall using styrene cement and Plastic Surgery for good measure:










Picked up some of this at my local hobby store for the window and side trim:










I've never done foil on a car model so this will be interesting. Got some videos I need to watch about the technique but it looks pretty straightforward I think. Luckily I have plenty of new, sharp #11 blades and both flat and round toothpicks. 

Thanks for reading. More to come...


----------



## robiwon

Nice job. Have fun with the foil, it's a small learning curve, but quickly mastered.


----------



## Steve244

If this were a real Christine kit, it would build itself.

(looks like a nice kit. Following your build. Thanks!)


----------



## Trekkriffic

Time for an update!

I decided to paint most of the chrome parts as the chrome plating on the kit parts is heavy and just doesn't look realistic to me. The only parts I left alone were the chrome hubcaps. Here are the rest of the chrome bits after an overnight soak in Purple Power:










I did some work on the dashboard. In the movie the radio dial, speedometer and other gauges on the dash glow green when Christine is in demon mode. Toward that end I did some drilling and filing of the kit parts to allow for lighting...

Here's the tiny radio faceplate with a slot opened up:










Same thing for the speedometer and other gauges:










Corresponding holes were opened in the dashboard itself:










Transparent green Evergreen styrene sheet was trimmed to fit between the instrument panels and the dashboard plastic:










The back of the dash was covered with adhesive backed aluminum foil to reflect light and block leaks:










A single warm white LED was mounted to a panel of thin styrene sheet which was then glued to the back of the dashboard:











To be continued shortly. I have spark plug wiring, wheel modifications, and Bare Metal Foil work to show you guys.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Did some additional work on the hood. The hinges in the back were fine but they couldn't support the weight of the open hood so I made a hinged bracket for each side of the hood out of styrene strip and some little pins. Now when I want the hood to stay up it will:

Closed:









Open:









Got my first taste of working with bare metal foil on the chrome ashtray on the back of the front seat:










I also foiled the interior door trim, window cranks, and door handles:










The rear trunk lid was cut out to allow for battery access:










A recess was carved out for mounting a rare earth magnet:










A metal battery contact was epoxied to the lower lip of the trunk lid. The rare earth magnet grabs it tight enough to hold the lid shut:










The tail lights were masked off using adhesive backed aluminum mylar prior to painting them silver. A red lighthouse style LED will glow bright enough to show thru the red plastic:










Continued...


----------



## Trekkriffic

This may not be an issue but I was concerned that the weight of the 9V battery in the trunk might cause the car to tip backwards so I opened the top of the motor and filled it with split shot to provide a counterbalance: 










The motor is noticeably heavier now than before adding the lead weights to it. 

This was meant to be a curbside model since the instructions tell you to glue the wheel hubs to the axle and front spindles but I wanted the wheels to turn. To do this I used a small nail and glued two washers to it. Then I cut the nail off short enough to glue into holes drilled into the rear axle and front spindles:










The front wheels should even turn when I'm done:










I'm going to detail the engine with wiring and hoses starting with the sparkplug wires. First thing I did was drill holes into the top of the distributor cap using my pinvise with a very small bit:










Here you can see me starting to attach the sparkplug wires; you can also see the dual air cleaners I bought from Hobbylinc. Nice that they include a sheet of paper "filters" to wrap around the rim of the air cleaners. I'll need to make a second carburetor from scratch too:










My scratch made carburetor. Close enough for government work as my dad used to say:










Sparkplug wiring almost done:










I even made a small coil from a repurposed kit part. It's hidden behind the distributor in this photo but it connects with a "cable" to the center of the distributor cap just like a real one would. I used 28 AWG soild black wire for the cables:


----------



## Trekkriffic

All sparkplugs are wired now. Man, you talk about tedious work:










Here's a better view of that coil I made:










I needed to mount a slide switch into the trunk for the battery and lights so here it is:



















The cab interior turned out pretty well. I brushed Future onto the seats around the fabric panels to make them glossy. The fabric panels themselves were brushed with flat lacquer while the carpeting was sprayed with Dullcote prior to assembling the cab:










One last look at the air cleaners and the paper "filters" to wrap around them. I think these will really add to the realism of the engine:










OK folks that's all for now. Next update I should have the body painted and be well into adding foil around the window frames. 
Christine will be starting to look quite lovely then.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Beautiful!


----------



## aussiecylon

That's looking really good. The spark plug wires look great, I see so many engine builds with wires that are way too thick and it totally destroys the realism of the build. I think you nailed it with your wire diameter. Great work so far.


----------



## Trekkriffic

aussiecylon said:


> That's looking really good. The spark plug wires look great, I see so many engine builds with wires that are way too thick and it totally destroys the realism of the build. I think you nailed it with your wire diameter. Great work so far.


Thanks! The 28 AWG solid wire was a good choice I think. It's also stiff enough to stay in place really well being solid wire. 
I have some 26 AWG wire I plan to use for the vacuum and heater hoses which should look just right being thicker in comparison to the spark plug wires.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Just a brief update folks...

I wanted to give the tires a streetworn appearance so I gave the treads a light going over with a sanding stick:










You can see the difference between the unsanded tire on the left and the one on the right that I just finished "wearing":










I learned this trick some years ago from another modeler on one of these forums and tried it out on my 1/24 scale Batmobiles. I liked the look. 

Looking at photos online of V8 dual carb motors has given me a lot of good information into what types of wires and hoses need to be added to make this engine look more realistic. One item I added yesterday was the fuel line assembly that attaches to the sides of the carburetors. It might not look like much but I must have spent over an hour making it out of the 28 AWG black wire and a tiny bit of Evergreen plastic to make the inline fuel filter (at least I'm assuming it's a filter). The hard part is having to do everything with tweezers because of the tiny size of things at this scale and then having the wires want to stick to the tweezers rather than what I wanted them to stick to thanks to the FRICKING PLASTIC SURGERY GLUE! Finally, I had the three segments of wire glued together and into the tiny holes I'd drilled into the carbs. Then I brushed the T connector and fuel filter with silver enamel and was done with it:










This diagram someone hand drew and posted on the internet will come in handy when I get around to finishing wiring up the ignition system:










Finally, yesterday, I gave the body its first coat of Model Master Italian Red using my old Paasche VL airbrush. Then this morning I gave her a quick wetsanding with sanding films to remove any small imperfections and smooth out any drips of which there was only a very minor one along one of the front fender panels. After that I gave her a final wet coat for a very smooth blemish free finish. My Christine must look pristine or I risk incurring her wrath and getting run over:










Once the red paint cures I'll remove the masks from the roof (outside and inside) and side trim panels and remask the red areas before airbrushing with gloss white. Then will come more work with BMF which, I've come to learn from reading other members build posts here, is car modeller's jargon for Bare Metal Foil. Speaking of the other builds I've been reading about here in the Model Car section of HobbyTalk I have to say I'm really impressed with the skills and talents you car guys display on a daily basis. 

Almost makes me want to give up building starships................. Nah! Not really, but this build has reminded me how much enjoyment there is to be had building car models, something I did a lot of as a kid when I built all the Tom Daniels cars like the Dragon Wagon, Rommel's Rod, Paddy Wagon, Tarantula, Tijuana Taxi, etc. 

Anyway, not much of an update I know but I hope you guys find it somewhat interesting nonetheless. 

See you all later at my next update!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Got the roof (inside and outside) and side trim airbrushed this morning. Once the paint has cured for a few more days I'll remove all the masking and buff with fine polishing pads before polishing with Novus polish...




























A added some caps to the top of the battery using Evergreen rod. They'll be brushed with green enamel:


----------



## aussiecylon

nice work so far...following this one with interest...


----------



## Trekkriffic

Well Hobbylinc.com sent me a confirmation today that they received the money order I mailed them. Hopefully my order will ship within the next few days. I ordered a set of Micromesh polishing cloths, 6mm Tamiya tape, and a bottle of Alclad II Chrome. Once my order arrives I'll commence with polishing the now fully cured paint on the body with the cloths before a rub down and polish with Novus I and II model wax which I found at my local TAP Plastics. This should give me a really smooth, high-gloss finish. Then I'll finish the BMF around the windows and trim before I install the windshield, and the side and rear windows. Once the windows are in I can install the passenger compartment and the chassis with the engine into the body and finish up the engine wiring and hoses. Then I'll spray all the chrome bits with the Alclad and give them a high gloss polish before attaching them to the body. Last thing will be installing the tires and hubcaps.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Here are some recent pics from this past week and today...

The body was unmasked after allowing the Model Master Gloss White to dry a few days:



















Headlight wires were soldered. Each set of lighthouse style LEDs was wired in series with a 150 ohm resistor:










The headlight wires run along the inside of the body to the trunk. This is where the resistor was soldered to the negative lead of each wire pair:

Headlight Wires by trekriffic, on Flickr

Adhesive backed aluminum mylar was wrapped around the base of each LED and their legs and solder joints were brushed with a goodly amount of black 3M liquid electrical tape whcih formed a good light blocking layer. Model Master Italian Red enamel was then brushed over everything:










After viewing a Youtube video of the "Show Me" scene from the movie I swapped out the round green battery caps for rectangular white caps. I also drilled some really tiny holes right next to the battery terminals for when I go to wire them up:










I also started in drilling holes and installing some of the hoses in the engine compartment. One of the hood hinges broke while doing this so I got rid of them entirely. Having the hood loose again will make it a lot easier to work on the engine after I install the chassis into the body. Also the brackets were getting in the way of some of the engine components. I may revisit the hinges once the engine wiring and hoses are in but ... we'll see:










Anyway, that's it for now. More to come!


----------



## DCH10664

Looking Great ! :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing more on this build. And don't worry about the hood hinges,.....They might actually fix themselves, :tongue:


----------



## aussiemuscle308

Nice work


----------



## Trekkriffic

Weekend work...

Got my Micromesh cloths and set to work wet sanding:










Polished up the roof with Novus 2 and 1 and started laying some BMF:










I took a cue from one of the videos I watched on how to apply BMF and did the foil for the rear window rim in sections to avoid waste: 










Now we're talkin! Not bad for a foil novice IIDSSM:



















Took two attempts to get the foil on the air vents mated up with the edge of the windshield trim but when I was done I was really happy with how this bit turned out:










Before I finish the side trim I'll install the rear taillights and LED's. 

So, to use a term I have come to despise, "at the end of the day" there's no denying this bare metal foil is the way to go if you want to take your model to the next level of realism. 

Catch you guys later and thanks for any comments!


----------



## Trekkriffic

New stuff...

I wired up the tail lights in series with two red "lighthouse" style LEDs. The solder joints were brushed with a goodly amount of liquid electrical tape. After that dried, everything got a going over with black Tuilp fabric paint for light blocking::



















Light test. The LEDs were bright enough to shine right thru the red kit plastic:










After wet sanding with the Micromesh sanding cloths the body was coated with a lacquer gloss clearcoat then waxed and buffed with Novus polish for a high shine:











So a bit of a short post this time. One other thing I did was remove and redo the BMF along the bottom of the rear window which had gotten a little tattered from all the handling during the wet sanding and polishing phase. 
Truthfully, I haven't had much time to spend on this build this past week as I've been nursemaiding my wife who had surgery on Monday. It went well thank god and she will no longer have to suffer from acid reflux and that awful acid taste in her mouth anymore. She's still pretty sore from the laproscopic incisions though so nurse Steve is still on duty until the pain subsides in another week or so. 

Anyway, as regards Christine, the next thing to do is finish the side trim and the trim on the fins. 

Thanks for any comments as always.


----------



## Seashark

It looks great! I'm sure you've noticed but the air cleaners you have are the wrong shape. You might try scratching some more accurate versions. It looks really good regardless.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Steve, you are doing a really awesome job!:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I forgot you were building a car model, so I was behind the progress reports. One thing about your builds, you can't build it straight out of the box, crazy as always.:lol:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Seashark said:


> It looks great! I'm sure you've noticed but the air cleaners you have are the wrong shape. You might try scratching some more accurate versions. It looks really good regardless.


Air cleaners are the wrong shape? Ouch! I just re-watched the "Show Me" clip from Christine and it appears they should be the oval cleaners so you are right. Guess I could try scratching two of them. Dabbnabit!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Lloyd Collins said:


> Steve, you are doing a really awesome job!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I forgot you were building a car model, so I was behind the progress reports. One thing about your builds, you can't build it straight out of the box, crazy as always.:lol:


Hey Lloyd. Thanks for the nice comments man.

Nope. I just can't seem to build anything OOTB anymore.


----------



## DCH10664

WoW !! The O'l girl is really coming to life. Excellent work, as always ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Trekkriffic said:


> Hey Lloyd. Thanks for the nice comments man.


You deserve it!



Trekkriffic said:


> Nope. I just can't seem to build anything OOTB anymore.


----------



## Seashark

Trekkriffic said:


> Air cleaners are the wrong shape? Ouch! I just re-watched the "Show Me" clip from Christine and it appears they should be the oval cleaners so you are right. Guess I could try scratching two of them. Dabbnabit!


You can do it!!! :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Beautiful work my friend! And a very cool car to boot!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Captain Han Solo said:


> Beautiful work my friend! And a very cool car to boot!


Thanks! I've finished applying BMF to the side trim. Had to do some touchup with the red paint in some areas. Just waiting a ferw more days for the paint to fully cure before I hit here with the polishing cloths and NOVUS again. In the meantime I need to sort out the air cleaners and get those ready for painting with the Alclad chrome I got. I also need to spray the bumpers and the other chrome bits. Kind of gotten sidetracked with all Linda's had going on following her surgery. Not all is going as well as we had been led to believe they would by the surgeon before her operation.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Sorry to hear about Linda, I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Lloyd Collins said:


> Sorry to hear about Linda, I hope she gets better soon.


Thanks Lloyd. We had the followup visit with the surgeon and she confirmed that the tests indicated the reflux surgery was warranted and that her incisions were healing well. Still have no explanation for the burning/acidic taste in her mouth but at least we know it's not reflux. The next likeliest culprit is dry-mouth. Have to see an ear-nose-throat specialist I think for that. Trying to contact our GP for his thoughts but he said thru the advice nurse to make an appointment even though he'll probably say we need to see a specialist! Modern medicine, what a racket!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Money is the problem, they want more.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I have a bad feeling, that Christine might have gotten another victim.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Lloyd Collins said:


> I have a bad feeling, that Christine might have gotten another victim.


She almost got me Lloyd but the Batmobile saved me. It has machine guns...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

And, I said it was not a good idea to build that model....what do I know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Time for an update I guess... 

So after determining that the round air cleaners I bought online were the wrong shape I decided to make my own to match the ones seen in this photo whch match what we saw in the movie:










First I used styrene scissors to trim four oval pieces of Evergreen sheet then I stacked two together to make each air filter: 










After shaping with files and sanding sticks I had these. The funny shaped doohickies in the center were a pain to cut out but they looked OK when I was done:










After a little more shaping and cleanup I primed them with Tamiya grey Fine Surface Primer:










I wish I'd taken a pic of them after spraying with Alclad Chrome but I didn't. They are really shiny though. 

After gluing in the windows with 5-Minute Epoxy followed by Testors Clear Parts Cement I slid the cabin into the body and glued it in with more 5-Minute Epoxy. Then I filled any gaps with Tamiya Black Epoxy Putty:










Next step is attaching all the wires to the switch and battery in the trunk. Bit of a rat's nest but it will soon be sorted out:










See you guys again real soon! 

P.S. Have I said how hard it is to build car models? Well it ain't as easy as I thought it would be that's for sure! Christine NEVER SLEEPS!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I really admire your skills at scratch building, and your commitment to your model.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Thanks Lloyd!

I got all the wiring sorted out in the trunk and installed the battery yesterday. I'm pleased to say all the lights are operational including the speedometer and radio!

After lining up the white LED wires with one another I trimmed them short and soldered the bunch together. I did the same for the black wires soldering them together then soldering the bunch to the black wire from the slide switch on the left side of the trunk:










After soldering the battery harness wires to the white wires and the other black wire from the slide switch I tucked them all in behind the backseat and glued a (vanity?) panel in to cover them all up:










The battery is attached to the harness and slid up against the vanity panel:










After some issues keeping the battery from sliding backward I cut a block from a sheet of thick black foam and wedged it in tight between the battery and the back of the trunk making sure there was room for the metal clip on the underside of the trunk lid to slide down and make contact with the rare earth magnet as shown in this prior image:


----------



## Trekkriffic

The trunk lid was installed and fit well, flipping the car over showed no issues with the lid coming off. I activated the slide switch from underneath the car and***Eureka!***the taillights lit up with a nice red glow:










Headlights light up too!










Speedometer and radio dial have a nice green glow!



















There is a small amount of light leak under the front of the windshield from the dashboard LED. Unfortunately, with the passenger compartment securely glued in and puttied. there's no way for me to light block it so, at this point, I'll just have to live with it. 
It might even make the car look a little spookier bahhahhhahahahaha!

Next up is installing the chassis and finishing up the engine wiring and hoses. 

Anyway, that's all for now, oh... before I forget...Christine and I want to wish everyone a happy and safe Halloween! 

Eh! What's that Christine?

 :devil: 

Well... at least I do!


----------



## JGG1701

*Gad Zukes* Steve!
You're doing GREAT on this build!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Jim, that sound we hear is Steve's head swelling....WATCH IT! IT MIGHT BLOW!

Steve, awesome lighting job. The green ghostly glow on the dash, scary!

Uh, Steve....you know that light leak WILL bother you....you know it will....like an itch.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Lloyd Collins said:


> Jim, that sound we hear is Steve's head swelling....WATCH IT! IT MIGHT BLOW!


No chance of that. I had a pressure relief valve installed behind my right ear by my Borg neighbor before I started this build. 



Lloyd Collins said:


> Steve, awesome lighting job. The green ghostly glow on the dash, scary!


Thanks! It's a little thing but pretty cool all the same. 



Lloyd Collins said:


> Uh, Steve....you know that light leak WILL bother you....you know it will....like an itch.


Actually it's so minor I don't mind it. Then again... nope... not going there (scratch, scratch)...


----------



## Trekkriffic

JGG1701 said:


> *Gad Zukes* Steve!
> You're doing GREAT on this build!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> -Jim G.G.


Thanks Jim! Appreciate the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Had the day off so got lots of stuff done (after the wife and I went to the doc for our annual physicals)...

I thinned some black Testors enamel to make a wash and brushed it into the spaces between the front grills. After a few minutes to let to dry a little I wiped it off with a cotton swab. The grills had been sprayed with Tamiya Bare Metal Silver lacquer so the enamel wiped off easily without disturbing the lacquer paint: 










Got the chassis installed. It took some doing to get the back end of the frame to stay down as the frame had a slight bow in it. I used Plastic Surgery and that did the trick. Just for added insurance I drilled some small holes in a couple of the mounting brackets on either side of the frame and screwed in some little brass hex head screws to tighten the frame down good and tight to the body:










Awriiiight! Now we're cookin' with gasoline! All the wheels spin and the front wheels turn left and right:










Need to do some touchup with a brush to the gloss black enamel that I touched up previously with flat black. Then I'll get started attaching the rest of the hoses and wiring over the weekend:










Feeling a little frisky I installed the radiator and hoses. The silver radiator cap was made from scratch:










Here are the Alclad Chrome painted bumpers which will be attached very soon now:










Same with the air cleaners, side mirrors, and the rest of the chrome painted bits:










That's all for tonight. Gonna watch some TV now. Man my shoulder hurts where I got that Prevnar shot for pneumonia this morning. 

PREVNAR! 

Sounds sorta like a Klingon name...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Awesome work! Now we have lost you to just building cars....OH! THE HORROR!

I noticed the slide switch, is it for the lights, or to switch from bad to good Christine?


----------



## Trekkriffic

Lloyd Collins said:


> Awesome work! Now we have lost you to just building cars....OH! THE HORROR!
> 
> I noticed the slide switch, is it for the lights, or to switch from bad to good Christine?


Hmmmmm. Is there such a thing as a "good" Christine?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Turn on the switch.....if you dare.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Lloyd Collins said:


> Turn on the switch.....if you dare.


Should've listened to you Lloyd. I turned the switch on to admire the lights again last night. After a while I went into the house. This morning I went out and couldn't resist taking another look at her. I pushed the slide switch and... nothing... 
 
After a minute I discovered the horrible truth.
 
During the night, Christine had killed...  she had killed... the BATTERY!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Sure, blame the car. 

Did you leave the lights on all night? It is odd if you did not, and the battery was drained.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Lloyd Collins said:


> Sure, blame the car.
> 
> Did you leave the lights on all night? It is odd if you did not, and the battery was drained.


Yep. I left the lights on Lloyd. 

Doh!


----------



## scooke123

Or Christine turned the lights back on...................
Steve


----------



## Trekkriffic

scooke123 said:


> Or Christine turned the lights back on...................
> Steve


THERE ARE FOUR (head) LIGHTS!

:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Well, that explains the drain. Get Diehard battery, then Christine will have plenty of power......TO CHASE YOU!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Lloyd Collins said:


> Well, that explains the drain. Get Diehard battery, then Christine will have plenty of power......TO CHASE YOU!


She sure will. I just wired the generator up to the 12V battery, ignition switch, and voltage regulator in the engine compartment. The starter solenoid is next.


----------



## Trekkriffic

The Golden Commando engine is pretty much done at this point. I could probably add a few more wires if I wanted to but I'm tired and I'm getting impatient to finish this beastie...


















Got the front grills on...


















Have to install the bumpers, license plate in the front, side mirrors, those pointy arrow things on the top of the front fenders, and windshield wipers next. First though she gets another going over with polishing films and another application of Novus polish.


----------



## AFXRICK

Nice looking modifications!

This is the first issue of this kit I built 8 years ago.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Steve, you are not building a model car, it is for real, with as much work you are putting into it. I think it is worth the extra attention.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Well she's finally done. I'll post the finished pics this weekend.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Well.....


----------



## Trekkriffic

Sorry Lloyd. I lost the cable that connects my camera to the laptop to download the photos. Either I misplaced it or the cat ate it, may explain his cough. Anyway, I hope to buy a new one tomorrow. There's a place near me (SF Cable) that sells a 3ft HDMi to Mini-HDMI cable for $5.50. I checked Radio Shack and Best Buy and they want 25-30 bucks for a 6 or 8 foot one. So I just need to find the time to swing by and pick one up.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Did you look in Christine's trunk? 

Then again, that hairball might have been what was left of the cable.


----------



## Trekkriffic

*Christine - Finished Pics!*

Here you go Lloyd... I present that demonic mistress of vehicular mayhem...

*Christine!*

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Lights!

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Engine:

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr

Underneath:

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic

More photos in the album here... if you dare... :devil:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157655640073636

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Zombie_61

Trekkriffic said:


> Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr


That battery looks *HUGE!!!* :lol:

Beautiful work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Beautiful work!

Your lighting is after my own heart! SCALE lighting! Looks real and NOT overly lit! Great job!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Captain Han Solo said:


> Beautiful work!
> 
> Your lighting is after my own heart! SCALE lighting! Looks real and NOT overly lit! Great job!


You and I are of the same mind when it comes to lighting appropriate to the scale of the model. Thanks Captain.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Trekkriffic said:


> You and I are of the same mind when it comes to lighting appropriate to the scale of the model. Thanks Captain.


You bet!
One of my major pet peeves...out of scale lighting!There is definitely an art form to it.

Again, Great job sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Oh! Look some photos.









Awesomely amazing work! It looks so real and the lights came out perfect!























And, most of all, you survived the ordeal with Christine.:wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Lloyd Collins said:


> Oh! Look some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomely amazing work! It looks so real and the lights came out perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, most of all, you survived the ordeal with Christine.:wave:


Thanks Lloyd, although, Christine may yet get me. She's looking down at me from the shelf over my workbench... always looking over me...watching...waiting...


----------



## DCH10664

WoW !!! As usual, your modeling skills impress me. I'm glad to see someone do this model "right". As others have mentioned, the lighting is excellent ! And gives the model an authentically evil look !
I'm also happy to see this engine done (according to the movie) correctly. It always puzzled me as to why the maker would screw up such an important feature of this movie car model.
Especially when the engine played such an important part in the movie. As many of us know, this is where Christine first revealed to Arnie her power to fix herself. As she fixed the chrome air cleaners that were so badly damaged.

But also, amongst Mopar enthusiast the 350 Golden Commando is a somewhat sacred engine. As it was the first Mopar Big Block engine. And was only available that one year. So even if someone wasn't interested in building the "Christine" car. They would still want the engine to be correct.

But as usual Trekkriffic, you have made right what was wrong. 
Thanks for sharing your hard work, skills, and obvious passion.


----------



## Zombie_61

DCH10664 said:


> ...I'm also happy to see this engine done (according to the movie) correctly. It always puzzled me as to why the maker would screw up such an important feature of this movie car model.
> Especially when the engine played such an important part in the movie...


The simplest answer (and I have absolutely no evidence to support that this is what happened) is that AMT had molds for a 1958 Plymouth Belvedere and, when the movie became a hit, they created new decals and box art and reissued the kit as Christine. Both AMT and Revell have a history of reissuing kits under different names for various reasons, many of which become less accurate when reissued because they (AMT and Revell) rarely modify the molds.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Thanks DCH! Thanks Zombie! 

I spent a lot of time online researching the Golden Commando engine and whatever stills and vids I could find from the movie featuring the engine. Scratching those air cleaners was
a challenge but it had to be done. As noted, they are a major feature of this car in the movie.


----------



## Zombie_61

Trekkriffic said:


> ...I spent a lot of time online researching the Golden Commando engine and whatever stills and vids I could find from the movie featuring the engine. Scratching those air cleaners was
> a challenge but it had to be done. As noted, they are a major feature of this car in the movie.


Or you could have just glued the engine hood closed and no one would ever have known.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Zombie_61 said:


> Or you could have just glued the engine hood closed and no one would ever have known.


homer-doh-squarered by trekriffic, on Flickr

Here's another pic:

Christine by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Zombie_61

By the way, since I've neglected to mention it, your attention to detail has really paid off on this build. Your Christine is gorgeous, and the "appropriate for the scale" lighting is the icing on the cake. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Zombie_61 said:


> By the way, since I've neglected to mention it, your attention to detail has really paid off on this build. Your Christine is gorgeous, and the "appropriate for the scale" lighting is the icing on the cake. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Zombie! Appreciate the kind words. She is truly a beauty right?

Kinda reminds me of those lyrics by _Death Cab for Cutie_...
*"How could something so fair. Be so cruel?"*


----------



## DCH10664

Zombie_61 said:


> The simplest answer (and I have absolutely no evidence to support that this is what happened) is that AMT had molds for a 1958 Plymouth Belvedere and, when the movie became a hit, they created new decals and box art and reissued the kit as Christine. Both AMT and Revell have a history of reissuing kits under different names for various reasons, many of which become less accurate when reissued because they (AMT and Revell) rarely modify the molds.


You are most likely right. And I know it wouldn't be the first time a model company took the fast and easy road to make more profit. If I'm not mistaken something of that nature was done on some other movie car models. Like the General Lee and Knight Rider's K.I.T.T.

But expecting Trekkriffic to glue the hood shut,......I think you would have a better chance of seeing the pope walk out of the bathroom smoking a cigar, with an issue of Hustler magazine under his arm. :tongue:


----------



## Zombie_61

DCH10664 said:


> You are most likely right. And I know it wouldn't be the first time a model company took the fast and easy road to make more profit. If I'm not mistaken something of that nature was done on some other movie car models. Like the General Lee and Knight Rider's K.I.T.T....


One of the worst offenses, in my opinion, were the kits Revell issued as tie-ins to Disney's _The Love Bug_ movie and it's first sequel _Herbie Rides Again_. The "hero" car in the movies was a 1963 Volkswagen Beetle with a "ragtop" sunroof, but Revell used molds for a 1968/69 Beetle. Volkswagen didn't change the basic shape of the Beetle during those 5-6 years, but there were some other noticeable changes. So even though Revell added a sunroof and the correct bumpers to the molds, those were pretty much the only reasonably accurate parts in either kit.



DCH10664 said:


> ...But expecting Trekkriffic to glue the hood shut,......I think you would have a better chance of seeing the pope walk out of the bathroom smoking a cigar, with an issue of Hustler magazine under his arm. :tongue:


Wait, I have a photo of that around here somewhere...


----------



## DCH10664

Zombie_61 said:


> One of the worst offenses, in my opinion, were the kits Revell issued as tie-ins to Disney's _The Love Bug_ movie and it's first sequel _Herbie Rides Again_. The "hero" car in the movies was a 1963 Volkswagen Beetle with a "ragtop" sunroof, but Revell used molds for a 1968/69 Beetle. Volkswagen didn't change the basic shape of the Beetle during those 5-6 years, but there were some other noticeable changes. So even though Revell added a sunroof and the correct bumpers to the molds, those were pretty much the only reasonably accurate parts in either kit.
> 
> Wait, I have a photo of that around here somewhere...


LOL, maybe you should just keep that photo to yourself ! I will just take your word that you have it


----------



## Zombie_61

DCH10664 said:


> LOL, maybe you should just keep that photo to yourself ! I will just take your word that you have it


Okay, but you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## WyattEarp

I gotta ask because I'm trying to do the dual intake upgrade too. Where did you get the dual intake manifold from?


----------

